# 300zx timing belt change components



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

What will I need to change the timing belt on a 85 300zx turbo 5 speed? I am pretty sure its best to change tensioner and water pump. What other gaskets or things willl I need?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When I do timing belts on VG engines, I get a Gates Timing Belt and Component Kit w/ Water Pump from Rockauto.com. It'll come with the timing belt, tensioner, water pump and gasket. I replace the front cam seals and front crank seal, thermostat and three drive belts, which I get from Nissan. 1stAAANissanParts is a good online source for Nissan parts. I also use genuine Nissan antifreeze (green) and a gallon of distilled water, which I pick up from Walmart. I'll also take a good look at the hoses, which I also prefer to get from Nissan.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Many suggest changing the CHTS and tensioner stud while you're in there.

If you're doing the crank seal, see if you can source a crank gear. I've had one sieze so tight that I had to destroy it to get it off. I paid around 30 bucks for a NAPA one.

XenonZ31 Timing Belt Replacement


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The head temp sensor is not a bad idea due to the age and location. I've never had to replace the tensioner stud and have done a lot of VG timing belts over the years.


----------

